# Help please! Tripping constantly on hook up?Hymer b654 2000W



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

I have just tried using hookup for the firsyt time in a couple of months and my RCD on the house is tripping as soon as I switch on the power.Im trying to charge my batteries.I have nothing switched on on the motorhome.Anyone have any idea where to start please?

Cheers


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Have you checked your hook up cable is not damaged, and the plugs are ok.

Charlie


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi yes tried that thanks.Its wierd its worked for the last 10 months of ownership.
Its not tripping on the internal switches in the woardrobe.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

Try tripping all the switches in the wardrobe , then pluggin in 

That should tell you if the fault is before or after the van Connection .


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

The reason for the triping of the RCD is that you have a leekage fault between the live, netural to earth, you would need some test equipment to icolate the fault, may even be the charger, its a matter of icolating each mains cable to find which cable inside the motorhome is causing the problem...


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

It sounds as if you have a wire adrift in one of your plugs, have you checked them and they are in the right position?. 

Have you tried something else a lamp or such in the socket in your house to make sure thats OK.

Or do you have a spare lead to try instead of the one you are using?


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I had this issue a couple of months ago, I traced it down to the fridge freezer, I disconnected the above and all was ok it worked out to be moisture in the fridge system after a few days on gas it worked fine. So switch off you fridge and see if you have the same luck as I had.

Ron


----------



## quiraing (Feb 12, 2007)

Firstly you have to disconnect the cable from the Van and switch on. If the circuit breaker trips again then you simply have a wiring problem in your cable. If not, isolate the incoming mains to the van by switching off the primary mains switch. plug in and see what happens. If still ok you are looking at any appliance connected to the mains, isolate each in turn. Hope it's just the cable though.


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> I had this issue a couple of months ago, I traced it down to the fridge freezer, I disconnected the above and all was ok it worked out to be moisture in the fridge system after a few days on gas it worked fine. So switch off you fridge and see if you have the same luck as I had.
> 
> Ron


How did you disconnect it? Do you mean just turn it of at the switch?


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Have you checked your adapter that plugs in to the house socket had them play up before also check the socket your plugging into with a lamp or something like just to check the socket or rcd your plugged into.Then as previous posts hope this helps.


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Cheers everyone for your help.Ive tried some of the things above but not all so will try again in the morning when it gets light.

Rich


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

richyc said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi 
If you can unplug the fridge so that there is no connection at all, then if it does not trip out then you will know it's possibly moisture as was mine, then put it on gas for a couple of days, plug it back into the socket, if it trips again then you need to start looking for the fault.

Ron


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I had a same problem with our van. It was just after I had washed it and I eventually looked inside the grill at the back of the fridge on the outside of the van.

There is a 2 pin type plug in a socket which powers the fridge. I unplugged it to find water in the socket. Dried it out with a cloth and hairdryer, cured the problem.

I must confess that I wasn't clever enough to do this all by my self and made a total prat of calling our dealer (Premier) who hit the nail on the head at the first attempt.

Before this try plugging something (a lamp) in to your house socket then into the end of your EHU cable to make sure that the supply is OK

Andy


----------



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorted this problem.Really strange though.RCD was constantly tripping on the house circuit board.I tried everything to try and stop it but no luck.Last resort tried plugging into a separate circuit with a plug in RCD everything works!Went back to plug into original circuit and everything now works and works everytime :? It appears that using another circuit has cleared the problem.


----------



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

This happened to me as well. We plugged the van into our house supply and turned on the fridge. Within a matter of seconds the house RCD tripped. I reset it and tried again. It did the same and kept doing it. Eventually I plugged in the generator and ran it for a while with the fridge on and all was well. When the fridge got down to temperature I was able to plug back into the house supply without ill effect. I assumed the extra drain on the house supply caused by the motorhome fridge was the cause. Not done it since.


----------

